# 

## Conena

Witam,
mam następujący problem. Chyba głównie z 'drugą połówką'.
Mianowicie, sytuacja wygląda tak:
Mamy już pozwolenie na budowę domu, pozytywne zgłoszenie budowy przyłącza wody (ważność 2 lata), projekt tego przyłącza i inne formalności. Poniesiony koszt projektu i załatwienia zgłoszenia - 700 zł. Znaleziona firma wykonawcza + wszystkie dodatkowe koszty (geodeta, ZGK) to ok. 5400 zł.

Wg mnie należałoby takie przyłącze wykonać możliwie szybko, w każdym razie przed rozpoczęciem budowy domu. I tu zaczyna się dyskusja z 'drugą połową', że może lepiej przyłącze wykonać na koniec budowy. Do tego czasu budowę zaopatrywać w wodę np. w baniakach. Wg mnie absurd, ale trochę brak mi argumentów.

Dlatego pytanie do Was, jak byłoby lepiej? Jakie są argumenty 'za' i 'przeciw' zrobieniem przyłącza przed rozpoczęciem budowy domu a jakie pod koniec budowy.
Dodam, że raczej mało jest prawdopodobne, że skończymy budowę w dwa lata. Ale nawet gdyby nie wchodziło w grę utracenie ważności zgłoszenia - czy są argumenty za robieniem przyłącza na koniec budowy? Ja nie widzę.

----------


## KrzysztofLis2

No dobrze, a jakie są argumenty żony, żeby zrobić to później?

----------


## Conena

Żony? To ja jestem żona.  :wink:  Ale z tych,  które biorą na siebie główny ciężar budowy. 

Argument 'drugiej połowy' jest taki, że pieniądze, które teraz trzeba by wydać na przyłącze, można wydać np. na fundamenty i być już etap dalej w budowie domu. Wiąże się to ze sposobem finansowania całej budowy. Do stanu SSZ planujemy to zrobić z wpływów bieżących. Później sprzedać mieszkanie i z uzyskanych środków dokończyć budowę. Jak dla mnie wrzucanie kosztu przyłącza właśnie do tej puli może skutkować tym, że gdzie indziej trzeba będzie ciąć koszty, bo nóż już będzie na gardle (konieczność przeprowadzki).

----------


## Princesa

My przyłącz wody planujemy zrobić przy okazji fundamentów właśnie. Póki co projekt jest i wykonawca też jest, musimy jeszcze załatwić zgłoszenie. Ile się czeka od momentu zgłoszenia do realizacji?

----------


## piotrmak

To niech targa tę wodę w baniakach. Szybko zmieni zdanie

----------


## Conena

@Princessa Wszystko zależy na jakim jesteś etapie. Do zgłoszenia potrzebny jest projekt, uzgodnienia itd. To trochę trwa. Na samo podbicie zgłoszenia - nie wiem ile ma urząd. Miesiąc? U nas trwało to 3 tyg. Póżniej 30 dni na 'uprawomocnienie'. I jeszcze bodajże trzeba zgłosić 7 dni przed budową w ZGK.

----------


## Conena

@piotrmak Też użyłam tego argumentu. Dla niektórych to nie jest problem.  :wink:  1000 litrów w tą czy w tamtą.  :wink:

----------


## Esiak

ja na etapie budowania fundamentów wywierciłem sobie studnie i resztę prac będę zaopatrywał w wodę właśnie z niej... 
na samym końcu zajmę się przyłączem z aquanetu...

----------


## jan_z_wolna

Róbcie tę wodę razem z fundamentami. Możne wtedy bez problemów pod ławami przepuścić i wyjść w pomieszczeniu, gdzie będzie licznik no i kopara na miejscu.
Potem jest sporo zachodu. Przecież i tak trzeba będzie to zrobić. No chyba, że jesteście pewni, że nie zamkniecie domu  w tym roku i będzie instalacja wystawiona na mrozy.

----------


## plamiak

Sugeruję zrobić przyłącze jak już będą ściany fundamentowe - nie trzeba wtedy budować studzienki wodomierzowej, a wodomierz instalujesz w piwnicy.

----------


## Conena

Piwnicy nie będziemy mieć. Argument z przemarzaniem instalacji - dobry. W razie czego jak zabezpieczyć?

----------


## Esiak

bez przesady, pod ławą fundamentową dajesz pcv fi150 i wychodzisz nią równolegle do ściany fundamentowej w pomieszczeniu, w którym docelowo ma być przyłącze wodne...
w ten sposób masz zabezpieczone na przyszłość przełożenie rurki od przyłącza pod strefą przemarzania...

----------


## jan_z_wolna

150 z pcv ? hm.. Pod ławą przytnij z metra rurę wodociągowej o większym fi, w którą wejdzie ci docelowa, tak, żeby miała osłonę. I pamiętaj, że pod ławą a rurą przyda się jeszcze z 20-30 cm luzu - budynek osiada. Tylko nie rób w tym miejscu wielkiej dziury pod ławą. Maks tyle, żeby przecisnąć rurę. Co do przemarzania, to instalacji nad ziemią, bez ogrzewania zabezpieczyć się nie da. Jedynym sposobem jest spuszczenie z układu wody.
Ja byłem pewny, że nie wyrobię się w jeden sezon i musiałem robić studzienkę, która niestety przedrożyła sprawę.

----------


## edde

ja zrobiłem po fundamentach a przed chudziakiem, "wodniki" rurą przeszli pod ławą fundamentową i dojechali w naroznik garażu gdzie jej miejsce docelowe było

----------


## Esiak

ja dałem 150, ponieważ przez nią przełożę rurę od studni i rurę od przyłącza (2 w jednym).....  :wink:

----------


## Conena

Dalej czekam na odpowiedzi, kiedy robić przyłącze wody i dlaczego.  :wink:

----------


## mpudlo

W życiu drugi raz bym nie rozpoczął budowy bez wody na działce. I chociaż pożyczałem ją wężem od sąsiada, co była mało upierdliwe, to jednak swój kran, to swój kran.

Wożenie wody w baniakach to masochizm. Ale każdy ma swój sposób na budowanie domu.

pozdro,
mp

----------


## ktosiek

Robić od razu jak się da. Załatwianie i tak trochę trwa. A tak jeden problem z głowy, i to mały.

----------


## jan_z_wolna

> ja dałem 150, ponieważ przez nią przełożę rurę od studni i rurę od przyłącza (2 w jednym).....


Aaaa... taka zamiana  :big grin:

----------


## mopsik87

Co do przemarzania i zabezpieczania to wodę się zakręca na zasuwie i zdejmuje się wodomierz.  Woda pozostawiona w róże PE nic jej nie zrobi.
Wiec z przezimowaniem niema większego problemu

----------


## jan_z_wolna

> Woda pozostawiona w róże PE nic jej nie zrobi.


 Pisze w tym wątku, bo mój sąsiad przez miedzę, miał w tym roku problem z zamarznięciem wody w zamkniętym domu.
Poszedł wodomierz. Ale to małe pifko. Pęknięciu uległo kolanko PE w podłodze i jak przyszła odwilż to się zrobiła plama.
Trochę gimnastyki kosztowało rozkucie posadzki i wymiana kolana. Po tych przygodach moje podejście jest tu "bardzo ostrożne".

----------


## krzys_i_aga

Montowałem wodę na końcu budowy, w domu było już prawie wszystko wykończone. Nie było to z wyboru ale konieczności. Pozwolenie na rozbudowę sieci itp. Ale zaznaczam miałem na budowie wodę z wywierconej osobiście studni. Problemem był okres zimowy. Nie wyobrażam sobie budowy bez stałego dostępu do bieżącej wody. Przy murowaniu woda do betoniarki do kleju, później do umycia. Oczywiście można przywieść w beczce ale to już uciążliwe. A choćby tynkowanie (mówię o agregacie) czy wylewki (z mixokreta), nie do zrealizowania bez wody z sieci (pożyczyłem parę m3 od sąsiada). Właśnie przez wodę nie mogłem się wprowadzić miesiąc wcześniej. Generalnie jeśli miałbym wybór to wodę podłączył bym od razu. Nie miałem problemu z okresem zimowym bo w pierwszym już chodziło ogrzewanie.

----------


## ktosiek

> Co do przemarzania i zabezpieczania to wodę się  zakręca na zasuwie i zdejmuje się wodomierz.  Woda pozostawiona w róże  PE nic jej nie zrobi.
> Wiec z przezimowaniem niema większego problemu


Ja tak właśnie drugą zimę mam. W tamtym roku tylko stan zero, teraz wykończeniówka, ale w domu nie grzeję na razie. Odkręcony wodomierz. zakręcone na zewnątrz w zasuwie. Dla bezpieczeństwa spuszczono wodę z rury cieńszym wężykiem, trochę zabawy, ale woda nie ma prawa wtedy zamarznąć.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## jan_z_wolna

> Dla bezpieczeństwa spuszczono wodę z rury cieńszym wężykiem, trochę zabawy, ale woda nie ma prawa wtedy zamarznąć.
> Pozdrawiam


  To dobry pomysł. Też o tym myślałem, gdybym zdążył zamknąć przed zimą.

----------


## Princesa

> @Princessa Wszystko zależy na jakim jesteś etapie. Do zgłoszenia potrzebny jest projekt, uzgodnienia itd. To trochę trwa. Na samo podbicie zgłoszenia - nie wiem ile ma urząd. Miesiąc? U nas trwało to 3 tyg. Póżniej 30 dni na 'uprawomocnienie'. I jeszcze bodajże trzeba zgłosić 7 dni przed budową w ZGK.


A to coś trochę dziwnie długo.
Nam architekt, biuro od projektu przyłącza i wykonawca i gość od odbiorów zgodnie powiedzieli, że przyłącz taki jedynie się zgłasza. Nie trzeba na niego pozwolenia osobnego. Muszę jeszcze do gminy zadzwonić, ale w sumie najważniejsze jest to, że gość od odbiorów to potwierdza  :big tongue:

----------


## Conena

> Nam architekt, biuro od projektu przyłącza i wykonawca i gość od odbiorów zgodnie powiedzieli, że przyłącz taki jedynie się zgłasza. Nie trzeba na niego pozwolenia osobnego. Muszę jeszcze do gminy zadzwonić, ale w sumie najważniejsze jest to, że gość od odbiorów to potwierdza


@Princesa, jak dobrze doczytasz to zobaczysz, że ja o zgłoszeniu piszę a nie pozwoleniu.  :big tongue:

----------


## Princesa

No to tym bardziej nie trwa to u nas aż tyle...

----------


## Kaśka73

na stosowne zgłoszenie czeka się ok 30 dni więc trochę to  trwa + 7 dni zgłoszenie rozpoczęcia robót
(takie sa terminy serio) 

co do budowy bez wody to ja mam studnię wywierconą na poczatku budowy i z tej wody wybudowaliśmy cały dom było to trochę uciążliwe podłączanie pompy węża ale da się
do momentu tynkowania i wylewek bez bieżącej wody nie zrobisz musisz mieć bieżącą wodę

ewentualnie może masz w poblizu sasiada który pozwoli  Ci korzystać z wody ( popytaj dużo osób ma tzw. podlicznik na wode do podlewania ogródka?)

są naprawdę różne rozwiązania :smile:

----------


## panfotograf

Przyłącze wody - na początku czy końcu budowy? 

Logiczniej jest na początku. Rura z woda jest zakopywana głęboko więc logiczniej jest ją dać na początku. Jedynie na zimę trzeba spuszczać wodę lub zdejmować licznik  bo jak zamarznie to już po nim.

----------


## Meggi56

No i trafiłam na właściwy wątek  :smile:  Mam pozwolenie na budowę wraz z planem przyłączy i zagospodarowania działki. Na wiosnę ruszam z budową  :smile: . Dopiero wczoraj obejrzałam te rysunki szczegółowo i okazało się, że "wejście" wody do budynku to wiatrołap  :sad: . Pojechałam do wodociągów, gdzie dowiedziałam  się, że główny licznik wody musi być zaraz po przejściu ściany budynku. Nie bardzo wyobrażam sobie licznik do wody w wiatrołapie. Pracownik wodociągów poinformował mnie również, że jeżeli przeniosę "wejście" wody w inne miejsce to mi nie odbiorą tego przyłącza.  Co robić??  :sad:   :sad:   :sad:

----------


## mpudlo

U mnie w projekcie też było wejście przez wiatrołap. 

Zrobiłem przez garaż i nikt nic nie mówił :wink: 

Może przeprojektować?

pozdro,
mp

----------


## Meggi56

Witam
A gdzie masz licznik? W garażu??

----------


## mpudlo

Tak. Przy samych drzwiach :smile:

----------


## emilus18

Ja podłaczałam wodę właściwie na końcu - juz nawet piec wisiał... Trochę z braku czasu, troche  z oszczędności. Zrobiliśmy sobie własną studnię i chłopaki tylko tej wody używali do budowy.

----------


## Miszaki

Nam murarz od razu na początku odradzał przyłącze wodne. I tak fundament powstał w listopadzie 2009 roku (dzięki wodzie Wujka), dom budowany był od kwietnia, do sierpnia 2010 roku, a wody nie mamy do dziś. Ryzyko jest dosyć duże i opisane powyżej, więc nie zaryzykowaliśmy. 
Zrobimy to jak tylko będziemy pewność, że to już koniec zimy  :smile: 
Spokojnie daliśmy sobie radę bez przyłącza.

----------


## *milek*

Odświeżam.

Mam mieć wodomierz w garażu i z obawy przed zamarznięciem myśleliśmy o przyłączeniu wody pod koniec budowy, jak już będzie to bezpieczne.
Ale zastanawiam się nad opcją parę razy tu wspomnianą - zdjęciu wodomierza - jak się to odbywa?

----------


## duss

*Dobra to teraz ja mam pytanie* 
 - mam zakupiona dzialeczke i czekam na umowe z energetyki + na projekt przylacza z wodociagow.
 - dzialka w tym roku bedzie tylko ogrodzona i uporzadkowana do stanu normalnosci , che postawi blaszaka na potrzeby budowy i mooze domek gospodarczy,
Z pradem nie mam problemow bo Enion postawi swoja skrzynke w "plocie" a ja swoja budowlana rozdzielke wsadze w garaz + posadze alarm i bedzie git  :wink: 

Zastanawiam sie tylko jak postapic z woda.... tzn Panowie z MPWiK wjada woda na dzialke zabuduja licznik i pojda.... wiec chcialbym wiedziec co proponujecie na wstepie czy wykopac jakas dziure wstawic w nia betonowy krag z deklem i tam zostawic przylacze??? i pamietac na zime zakrecic??? czy jakies inne propozycje aby mi nie rozwalilo licznika i calego przylacza ????

----------


## franelka1

Ja mam już projekt przyłącza i czekam na pozwolenie na budowę domu. Przyłączę będę robić teraz, ale zakończę je studzienką. Wówczas będę miała wodę do zrobienia ogrodzenia i budowy. 

Moja decyzja związana jest m.in. z faktem, iż główna rura wodociągowa nie jest w drodze, ale na terenie działki sąsiada. Mam wprawdzie jego zgodę na budowę przyłącza, ale chyba jego działka jest na sprzedaż, więc chcę zapobiec problemom w przyszłości.

F.

----------


## Jastrząb

> czekam na umowe z energetyki + na projekt przylacza z wodociagow.
> 
> Zastanawiam sie tylko jak postapic z woda.... tzn Panowie z MPWiK wjada woda na dzialke zabuduja licznik i pojda.... wiec chcialbym wiedziec co proponujecie na wstepie czy wykopac jakas dziure wstawic w nia betonowy krag z deklem i tam zostawic przylacze??? i pamietac na zime zakrecic??? czy jakies inne propozycje aby mi nie rozwalilo licznika i calego przylacza ????


Podejrzewam, ze to ten projekt przylacza bedzie okreslal jak to ma wygladac.MPWiK bedzie mial w tej kwestii swoje wymagania - jak iz czego studnia wodomierzowa ma np, wygladac.

Nikt Ci nie zostawi ot tak wystajacej z ziemi rury z woda zakonczonej licznikiem zebys Ty se to sam  aranzowal czy zakopywal jak Ci wygodniej.
Tak mi sie przynajmniej wydaje.

marcin

----------


## duss

tak tez sie stalo..... mpwik "powiedzial" ze standardowo projektuja taka specjalna studnie z deklem - jest to zabezpieczenie przed zamarznieciem przylacz  :wink: 

wiec jestem uradowany  :wink:

----------


## suomi

> tak tez sie stalo..... mpwik "powiedzial" ze standardowo projektuja taka specjalna studnie z deklem - jest to zabezpieczenie przed zamarznieciem przylacz 
> 
> wiec jestem uradowany


*duss* mam taki sam dylemat. Mam warunki przyłączeniowe wody i prądu i zastanawiam się jak rozegrać sprawę z przyłączem wodnym.

Budowa dopiero na wiosnę przyszłego roku, ale wody będę potrzebować do wykonania ogrodzenia + ew. okazjonalne podlewanie krzaczków...

Powiedz gdzie wodociągi mają zamiar ci postawić tę studzienkę, zaraz przy granicy (za zasuwą), czy może bliżej docelowego wejścia do domu...
Tak czy tak chyba będzie trzeba dwa razy się z tym bawić, bo przecież pod domem tej studzienki nie zostawią... ?

Acha, i jaka jest kolejność spraw po uzyskaniu warunków przył. na wodę ?

----------


## Conena

Kolejność po uzyskaniu warunków:
1. Projekt + uzgodnienia - tym powinien zająć się projektant.
3. Zgłoszenie.
4. Ustalenie wszystkiego z firmą wykonawczą.
5. Zgłoszenie rozpoczęcia robót.
6. Wykonanie przyłącza + pomiar geodezyjny.
7. Przyłączenie do wodociągu (u mnie wykonała to od razu firma, ale wydaje mi się, że jest to w gestii zgk). Na tym etapie bodajże powstaje protokół 'cząstkowy'.
8. Dokończenie formalności (opłaty + zgłoszenie wykonania robót do zgk).
9. Podpisanie umowy od odbiór wody.
10. Założenie wodomierza.
11.  Wykonanie map przez geodetę (+ zgłosznia gedezyjne do odpowiedniego urzędu?).
12. Protokół jakiśtam (powykonawczy?).

Oczywiście, część prac może przebiegać równolegle. Punktami 5, 6, 7,11 zajmowała się u mnie firma wykonawcza, wykorzystując własne ścieżki, więc opis jest przybliżony, ale mniej więcej tak wygląda to u mnie.

----------


## mj80

temat dośc stary ale mam pytanie związane z wątkiem..

własnie zleciłem wykonanie projektu wodociągowego.
projektant zasugerował że można "puścić" przyłącze już do miejsca docelowego w okolicy garażu.
bez studzienki wodomierzowej kilka metrów od granicy.

pytałem się czy nie będzie kłopotów z fundamenatmi i budową. 
usłyszałem że rura biegnie głęboko.

dodam że projekt domu już jest wybrany. jest plan zagospodarowania działki (wrysowany obrys budynku).

Nadal się waham. bo z jednej strony uniknę dodatkowych kosztów i prac.
Ale z drugiej strony nie wiem czy to jest bezpieczne rozwiązanie: fundamenty, praca koparek itp.

co radzicie?

----------


## Esiak

w trakcie wznoszenia fundamentów robi się przepust pod rurę z wodą jak i kanalizę...

----------


## Conena

Ja miałam robione w ten sposób. Dopilnuj jednego, żeby jeden odcinek rury prowadził od wpięcia się w główną rurę AŻ do wodomierza. Zminimalizuje to ryzyko jakiejś awarii po drodze. Rury wodne faktycznie idą głęboko (poniżej strefy przemarzania) - u nas na głębokości ok. 2,5 m, więc zupełnie nie kolidują z fundamentami, a do budynku wchodzą 'od spodu'. W trakcie kopania fundamentów może być mały problem z koparką - ale to zależy od zdolności kopacza. Jeśli ma głowę na karku, to nie powinien mieć problemów. Na czas kopania rurę jest dobrze trochę zabudować konstrukcją z desek. 
Kolejny problem jest taki, że jeśli chciałbyś od razu z tej rury korzystać, to (przynajmniej u mnie) ZGK wymaga założenia wodomierza. Nie ma czegoś takiego jak rozliczanie ryczałtowe. Wodomierz zawsze może ktoś gwizdnąć - i to jest Twoje ryzyko, bo taką rurę sterczącą z płyty trudno jest zabezpieczyć. No i przy operacjach z tą rurą może się coś stać. U mnie urwali fragment rury z wodomierzem (na łączeniu) i zerwali plombę. Sam wodomierz się ostał, ale nie wiem co powie ZGK gdy ponownie poproszę o zaplombowanie i czy nie wlepi jakiejś kary.

----------


## agusia59

Odgrzewam temtat. Wykonaniem projektu przyłacza zajął sie u mnie architekt. Wniosek o pozwolenie jest w starostwie. Chciałam sie zapytac czy po uzyskaniu pozwolenia moge wykonywac przyłacze wodno-kanalizacyjne w trakcie budowy domu?

----------


## Conena

Teoretycznie w trakcie budowy przyłącze nie jest konieczne - można korzystać z wody z baniaka - więc przyłącze można zrobić w trakcie lub pod koniec. Podłączone media potrzebne są przy zakończeniu budowy.

----------


## agusia59

Brakiem wody sie nie przejmuje, bo mam istniejacą studnie na działce, tylko że rury od wody i kanalizacji bede musiała przeprowadzic przez droge, która robie sobie na działce, a utwardzam ja gruzem z rozbiórki (dosc duze gruzy, sypane w wykop pół metrowy koparka) i chciałabym zeby było jak najmniej komplikacji. No ale trudno bede sie musiała najwyzej pózniej przekopac przez tą droge.

----------

